# 4th Annual Calendar Photo Contest!!!



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

(Josh has unexpectedly been so busy with real life, that he has not gotten this contest started. As time is passing way quicker then it should, we Mods are taking this upon ourselves to get things rolling. These rules are tentative as are the dates, subject to Josh's approval.  )

Fourth Annual Calendar Photo Contest Submissions Thread!


Time for our Fourth Annual Tortoise Calendar Photo Contest and the 2012 Edition of our much sought after Tortoise Wall Calendar! For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we all vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Wall Calendar.

Members can enter by posting their tortoise photo in this thread. YOU MUST HAVE BEEN A MEMBER FOR 30 DAY'S TO ENTER. Only ONE entry per household. There will be only *ONE WEEK* of photo submissions after which the voting will begin. The top 12 voted photos will be printed in the 2011 Tortoise Forum Calendar (12 months and one cover) along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries.

THE PHOTO WITH THE MOST TOTAL VOTES will usually also win a prize, but we need to wait for Josh to clarify that.

Contest Rules:
- Your photo must be of a tortoise, any species will do.
- You must be the sole copyright owner of the photo you submit.
- Only one submission per member. Choose your photo carefully! Please don't try to work the system by registering multiple accounts - the database keeps records of these things...
- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with)
- You can re-size your photo to post it here but *the original must be at least 6 megapixels* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement.
- All photos must be submitted (posted in this thread) by *October 31, 2011 at 11:59pm PST*.
- Please use this thread for submissions only. No comments, just photos.We will be starting a thread just for you to place your comments, so please post your comments ONLY on that thread, not this one. The comment thread is located here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Comment-thread-for-the-4th-Annual-Calendar-Contest#axzz1biNBcVX0

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here]
[Your Photo Here]


Thank you and good luck to you all!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sure there will be many great entries for this - it's going to become my favourite thread. I've looked through all of my photographs, and it's going to have to be this one. It's more a token entry - I don't expect to win, I don't live in a very colourful place, so it's not the most artistic, but I think it really shows off his personality!

Tortoise Name: Emrys
Tortoise Species: Eastern Hermann's
Taken by: Cheryl Pennant-Jones






(Note: This is an 8MP photo. It's clearly much smaller here - stupid PhotoBucket - but I can send the full file if it's needed to keep my picture in the competition)


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Kenny Powers
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Holly Knisely


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Tiago
Tortoise Species: Red-Footed tortoise (_Geochelone Carbonaria_)
Taken By: Tyler Kelly


----------



## helsbells (Oct 24, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Lilly
Tortoise Species: THB
Taken By: Helen Paddington


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 24, 2011)

Snip the Pancake. by momo (lindy)


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 24, 2011)

Jesse Lowe Manouria Impressa  Len


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 24, 2011)

Grigor
Russian Tortoise
Susan Arnold


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 24, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Noname
Tortoise Species: Eastern Box Turtle
Taken by: Dennis Hickey


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

A macro shot of Quagmire,giving me the "evil eye".

Name: Quagmire
Species:Northern Redfoot,geochelone carbonaria
Taken by:Jeff Scott


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 24, 2011)

Will have to enter Patriotic OP 

Tortoise Name: [Optimus Prime (OP)]
Tortoise Species: [Sulcata]
Taken by: [Andrea Grady]


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dusty
Geochelone Carbonaria
Kathy White


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 24, 2011)

Might be breaking the rules with 2 torts here...
Coagi & Rafiki
_Chelonoidis carbonaria_
Taken By: Chris Standley


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 24, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Zippy
Tortoise Species: California Desert Tortoise
Picture Taken By: Cindy Pirner


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2011)

SAMPSON & HOMMER
ALDABRA TORTOISES
GREG LINDLEY


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Oct 25, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Torti 
Species: Red-footed Tortoise
Photo taken by Rebecca Ryer


----------



## Kosace (Oct 25, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Sokake
Species: Radiated Tortoise
Photo taken by Kathy Xiong


----------



## Neal (Oct 25, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Ummm....Steve!
Tortoise Species: South African Leopard Tortoise
Taken by: Neal


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

Tortoise Name - Myaing
Tortoise Species - Manouria emys emys
Taken by - Kristina Duda


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 26, 2011)

Tortoise name: Penelope
Specie: Gopherus Agassizii
Taken by: Mado aka Madortoise


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

Name: Vegas
Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Dmarcus Ottey


----------



## Shelly (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## llaperle (Oct 26, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Shelldon
Species: Hermanns
Photographer: Lori Laperle


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Tatum
Species: Leopard
Photo taken by owner Barb Snyder


----------



## HermanniChris (Oct 26, 2011)

Hatchling Testudo hermanni hermanni (Italian Western Hermann's tortoise)
Taken by: Chris Leone/Garden State Tortoise


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 26, 2011)

Tortoise Name: "HoneyBee"
Tortoise Species: Hypo Redfoot
Taken by: JD


----------



## Isa (Oct 27, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Popcorn
Tortoise Species: Testudo hermanni Boettgeri
Taken by: Isabelle Cartwright


----------



## kameya (Oct 27, 2011)

Tortoise Name: [Maruko]
Tortoise Species: [Sulcata Tortoise]
Taken by: [James Hong]


----------



## dixon shells (Oct 27, 2011)

Olive
Hermann
Taken by Julie Dixon




[/img]


----------



## shelledfriends (Oct 27, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Rock
Tortoise Species: Aldabra tortoise (Geochelone gigantia/Aldabrachelys gigantea)
Taken by: Michael Thathuvaswamy


----------



## chill8 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Padme and Amidala
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Chad Hill


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 28, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Humphrey
Tortoise Species: Leopard Babcocki
Photo Taken by: Joy (DesertGrandma)


----------



## laramie (Oct 28, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Wilbur
Tortoise Species: Sulcata tortoises 
Taken by: Laramie


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 29, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Phoenix
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Susan Byers


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2011)

Darth (foreground) and #1
"What?? We're not doin' nuthin'!"
Manouria emys phayrei
Yvonne


----------



## ticothetort2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tort Name: Tico
Tort Species: SA Leopard
Taken By: Michelle Laurente


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 30, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Squirt
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Jimmy & Crystal


----------



## Candy (Oct 30, 2011)

Tortoises Names: Ruby and Little Eddie
Tortoise Species: Cherry-head Redfoot Tortoise
(Geochelone Carbonaria)
Taken By: Candy Rinard


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 30, 2011)

Tortoise name: Shelob
Tortoise species: Spider tortoise (Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides)
Taken by: Mick Hermes


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 31, 2011)

This should be a picture of 
Jingle-Bells Hinge Back!
Taken By Louise Bonser


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise name...Bob
Species...Geochelone sulcata
Taken by...Maggie Cummings

Just checkin out my Kingdom





[/u]


----------



## DeanS (Oct 31, 2011)

Name: Eggroll
Species: Geochelone sulcata (ivory phase)
Photo: Dean Simonson


----------



## Missy (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Lana
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Missy Bowen


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Tori
Tortoise Species: Testudo horsfieldii
Taken By: Peter


----------



## Boony (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Petite
Tortoise Species: Three-toed Box Turtle
Taken by: Sorim Chung




P7140152 by boonymom, on Flickr


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Elliott and Penny
Tortoise Species: Gopherus Agassizii
Taken by: Lisa Gunter


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Piglet
Tortoise Species: Cherry head red foot
Taken by: Stephanie






Wasn't sure I wanted to do this, but this has always been one of my favorite pictures of my Piglet while I was blessed with him...


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 31, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Indie
Tortoise Species: Greek (_Testudo Graeca Ibera_)
Taken by: Sarah Embry


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2011)

Working on the voting thread right now!
Remember that you will have to make all your selections at once. You will NOT be able to vote for one then come back and vote for the rest of your selections. In the past, many have forfeited their votes because they did not read the directions first.
No votes will be altered once they are submitted. Please don't ask.
Other than that, I see some really great submissions this year and I can't wait to see how the 2012 calendar turns out! I can't believe we've been doing this for so long!
May the best photos win!


----------

